

Ask HN: Best summer jobs for a computer science student? - Lyrric

I didn&#x27;t get in to Google Summer of Code so I need to find other ways to make money over the summer.  I would love to do something related to programming but still am only in my fourth quarter as a computer science major.  I know a little Visual Basic, a little Python, and a fair amount of Java (currently taking the third Java class in my curriculum).  Would it be possible for me to find an actual short-term programming job at my skill level?  Should I just check Craigslist &quot;gigs&quot; to see if there are projects I can complete?  Should I solicit companies to see if they&#x27;d have a position for me?  I&#x27;ve always had really good relationships with previous bosses so I could probably talk to my previous companies for work in IT but I don&#x27;t really know much about sysadmin stuff and that area doesn&#x27;t interest me.
======
dreamer305
Im in the same boat!

